# Ubuntu 10.04: splash screen/timeout minutes



## gustav521 (Mar 2, 2011)

*I need help! I have clean installed Ubuntu 10.04. After every 10 min. or so of not 

moving the mouse, I am asked for my password. How can I extend those short 

min. to say an hour?? Also, at startup I do not have a splash screen only a black 

screen for about 1min or so. How can I watch the splash screen at 

startup?? Thank you. -gustav521*


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

system - preferences - power management

system - preferences - screensaver

as far as the splash screen - no idea.


----------



## gustav521 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello "sobeit", thank you for your quick reply! Your suggestion worked well! 

Maybe someone else has an idea re the splash screen?? -gustav521


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check in BIOS to see if there's a 'Quiet Boot' option.

If this is enabled, there will be a splash screen displayed during POST. If it's disabled, you will see the usual POST messages or a black screen.

Remember to hit F10 to save settings before exiting BIOS if you make any changes that you want to keep.


----------



## gustav521 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello "koala": thank you for the quick reply! I will check it out tomorrow and post here. -gustav521


----------



## gustav521 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello "koala": I got it wrong, it is not about the Plymouth splash screen at all! 

After the Bios splash, there use to be a Grub (legacy) splash in Jaunty 9.04. 

Here in "Lucid" I am getting a black screen for 45 seconds or so. After that, 

I get the Plymouth splash. How can I get all that info that is now "in the 

dark" to be seen?? I think this is about Grub2 loading visibly. -gautav521


----------



## gustav521 (Mar 2, 2011)

I saw the grub2 options page now, and hit "e". In the grub2 edit menu page I see "splash vga=789" and "quiet splash". Should I do something to either one of these to get the visible splash?? And what should that be, delete?? Thank you, -gustav521


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry Gustav, I haven't used Ubuntu for a while so I can't give detailed advice about the grub config.

The Quiet Boot option is for the BIOS screen, but you could try disabling Quiet Splash in the grub menu. This sounds like it should do the same thing for the Ubuntu load screen.

Hang on for some more replies from our Linux experts.


----------



## gustav521 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello "koala": thanks for your reply. Ok, I'll wait for the other replies. Ta! -gustav521


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

The bootup screen is a known about problem in Ubuntu 10.04.
The slash screen is set to display at 640x480 and unless your
video card can display it (or scale it will not be displayed).
See the workaround:

[all variants] Known Lucid Lynx issues/bugs with workarounds - Ubuntu Forums

Look for bootup/plymouth and change following line:

GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1680x1050

You must change 1680x1050 to a video resolution that both
your graphics card and monitor can display. Follow the instructuctions
on the thread exactly and let us know if it works.


----------

